# سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه إلى الأبد,,,,,






اعتـرف بأني اكتسبت الكثيـر ! و تعلمت من الجميع في المنتدى في جميع فتراته 





أخواني و اخواتي ، الجدد و الصامدون 



سوف تغلق منتديات" الكنيسه "


نعم ! سنودع بعضنا هذا اليوم ! 





و لن يبقى من المنتدى الا الذكريات


سوف تأتى غدا وتجد رساله تقول لك لقد أغلقت هذه المنتديات


فلتبقى بعيدا عن هنا....
نفسى أعرف شعوركم الأن؟؟


هل تحزن لأن لن تستطيع أن تدخل إلى هنا مجددا؟؟


هل أنت أيها العضو التى كنت تدخل وتقرأ وتخرج بدون مشاركه .. هل شعرت بالحزن؟؟؟


أيها المشرف الذى أبتعدت عن المنتدى: هل ألمك ضميرك لأنك قصرت تجاه المنتدى حينما تجاهلت بعد أن ميزك عن باقى الأعضاء وأعطاك رتبه مشرف لتكون بارزا فى واجهته؟؟



ماذا لو أتتك هذه الرسالة ؟ 





هل ستحزن ؟ 
ام انك لن تتأثر ؟
ام ستعترض و تستفسر ؟



هل ستكون مقتنع بما قدمت هنا من اعمال ؟
ام ستتمنى لو انك بذلت المزيـد ؟



هل تعتقد بانك نجحت بتوصيل رسالة؟
ام ان وجودك لم ينفعك او يفيد أحد ؟


هل ستبقى على اتصال بمن عرفتهم من خلال المنتدى ؟
ام انك لن تهتم بامرهم ؟


هل ستكون ذكرياتك جميلة عن هذا المنتدى ؟
أم ما ستذكره هي تلك الامور السيئة و السلبيات ؟! مع أنى أعتقد أنه لاتوجد سلبيات
إلا فى تجاهل بعضهم المشاركه



اخواني و اخواتي نحن من يصنع الذكرى !



فما نقوله و نقدمه لبعضنا من معاملة و اخلاق و اسلوب هو ما سيبقى في الذاكرة



و لو أتى اليوم الذي نقول فيه وداعاً يا منتدى ..
لتكن ذكرياتنا نبع يروينا بكل ما هو جميل و يسقينا بالخير و تظل أخوتنا فوق اي اعتبار مهما يكن و مهما سيحدث !


ولكننى أتمنى أن اليوم الذى أقول فيه وداعا لهذا المنتدى ولأخواتى الذين تعرفت عليهم هنا.. أن لايأتى أبدا 








و لي رسالة 



أقدمها لمن رحل ! و كلي يقين بان البعض لا يزال يتجول في المنتدى : 


قل لمن مل هوانا ** و تولى و جفانا



و لمن أعرض عنا **
بعد ان كنا و كانا



لكم في القلب مكانا



و في المنتدى لديكم اخوانا


فعودوا لالقاء التحية و انيروا بطلتكم سمانا


----------



## SALVATION (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

_ربنا يسمحك يا شيخ
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

هههههههههههههههههه

مرسىىىى على مروورك ياتونى ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

*حرام عليك يا كوكو 
وقعت قلبى كدة ماشى 
بس بجد انا  اليوم الى هودع فيه منتدى الكنيسة 
هيبقى اليوم الى بودع فيه الحياه 
لانى بحبكم اوى
تسلم ايدك يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل ده ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

العنوان وقع قلبي بجد 
لكن الموضوع فعلا جميل وعندك حق في كل كلمه قولتها
احساس صعب اني اصحي زي كل يوم علشان ادخل المنتدي والقي رساله لقد اغلق
مش هاستحمل وهافضل لحد ما اعرف السبب
بجد تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع دا
انت بتشجع فيه كل الاعضاء بالمشاركه والاعطاء
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

بجد موضوع حلو
بس فعلا انا مقدرش على اليوم ده
لانى بجد بحب المنتدى جدا
و كل اعضائه غالين عليا


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *حرام عليك يا كوكو
> وقعت قلبى كدة ماشى
> بس بجد انا  اليوم الى هودع فيه منتدى الكنيسة
> هيبقى اليوم الى بودع فيه الحياه
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورتى الموضوع 
وبعد الشر عليكى 
انشله العدوين 
هههههههههههههههههههه​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> العنوان وقع قلبي بجد
> لكن الموضوع فعلا جميل وعندك حق في كل كلمه قولتها
> احساس صعب اني اصحي زي كل يوم علشان ادخل المنتدي والقي رساله لقد اغلق
> مش هاستحمل وهافضل لحد ما اعرف السبب
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> بجد موضوع حلو
> بس فعلا انا مقدرش على اليوم ده
> لانى بجد بحب المنتدى جدا
> و كل اعضائه غالين عليا


 

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا نيفين ​​​​


----------



## eman88 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

طبها شوف احزم من كل قلبي اقسم لك انني ادمنت الدخول لهذا المنتدى فهو الان اهلي واصدقائي وبيتي وحبيبي وكل شيء صدقني 
لقد تعرفت على عدة اشخاص بهذا المنتدى وصبحو اخوتي وحبابي احبكم بل اعشقكم يا اغلى الناس
انشاله هلشغلة ما تصير يا رب


----------



## بنت الملك22 (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

_*انت وقعت قلبي في رجليا انا ركبي خبطت على الشارع كله ربنا يسامحك 
                بس بصراحة انا مش عارفة لو حصل الكلام دة انا ممكن يغمى على فيها لانى بجد بحب المنتدى دة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



eman88 قال:


> طبها شوف احزم من كل قلبي اقسم لك انني ادمنت الدخول لهذا المنتدى فهو الان اهلي واصدقائي وبيتي وحبيبي وكل شيء صدقني
> لقد تعرفت على عدة اشخاص بهذا المنتدى وصبحو اخوتي وحبابي احبكم بل اعشقكم يا اغلى الناس
> انشاله هلشغلة ما تصير يا رب



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووووووورك​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



بنت الملك22 قال:


> _*انت وقعت قلبي في رجليا انا ركبي خبطت على الشارع كله ربنا يسامحك
> بس بصراحة انا مش عارفة لو حصل الكلام دة انا ممكن يغمى على فيها لانى بجد بحب المنتدى دة اوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> ىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى​*_​



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووووووووووووووورك​​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

*فكرة موضوع جديده جدا ....من اجمل المواضيع اللى قارتها
بس انا خفت ليكون خير صحيح 
ربنا سامحك ويبارك خدمتك *


----------



## RAMY_ALBAGDADY (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

بجد هذا الموضوع حلو كولش يعني وعجبني بس انا من دخلت لهذا المنتدى الغالي كنت مجرد فقط ان اعرف ماهوة الجديد ولكن من دخلت وتعرفت على اصدقائي المشرفين بصدق اعجبني ان اكون معكم دوما  . وان شاء الله لا يأتي هذا اليوم بمشيئة المسيح  اخوكم من العراق 
رامي البغدادي


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



ثاوفيلس قال:


> *فكرة موضوع جديده جدا ....من اجمل المواضيع اللى قارتها
> بس انا خفت ليكون خير صحيح
> ربنا سامحك ويبارك خدمتك *



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مروووووووووووورك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



RAMY_ALBAGDADY قال:


> بجد هذا الموضوع حلو كولش يعني وعجبني بس انا من دخلت لهذا المنتدى الغالي كنت مجرد فقط ان اعرف ماهوة الجديد ولكن من دخلت وتعرفت على اصدقائي المشرفين بصدق اعجبني ان اكون معكم دوما  . وان شاء الله لا يأتي هذا اليوم بمشيئة المسيح  اخوكم من العراق
> رامي البغدادي



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا مرووووووووووووورك ​


----------



## فيفيان فايز (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

انا اتفاجأت جدا بالكلام لانى صدقت ان المنتدى هيقفل فعلا بس الحمد لله ان الكلام طلع كده وكده 
ميرسى على تنبيهك الجميل 
انت فعلا عندك حق فى كل اللى قلته 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



فيفيان فايز قال:


> انا اتفاجأت جدا بالكلام لانى صدقت ان المنتدى هيقفل فعلا بس الحمد لله ان الكلام طلع كده وكده
> ميرسى على تنبيهك الجميل
> انت فعلا عندك حق فى كل اللى قلته
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووووورك​​


----------



## just member (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

*صدقنى يا صديقى 
بلرغم من انى مش عضو فعال فى المنتدى وماليش اى لزمة خالص وبلا اهمية 
بس صدقنى هتأثر اوى بكدة وهعاتب ربنا على انة سمح بكدة(دة لو حصل كدة فعلا )
برغم انى مش ليا فترة كبيرة معاكم الا انى حاسس انى حتة منكم مقدرش استغنى عنها 
ولو انقطعت عنها هحس انى مت خلاص
يا صحبى دة انا لما صدقت لاقيتكم وخصصتكم كلكم اخواتى وعوضتونى عن حاجات كتيرة 
كفايا احساس الاخوة بينكم اللى انا محروم منة 
دة لوحدة تقريبا بيدينى حياة جديدة 
بس صدقونى يا جماعة عمر ما هيحصل كدة لان ربنا عالم بينا وباللى فى قلوبنا وان احنا بنتجمع على اسمة واللى بيجمعة ربنا صعب اوى انة يتفرق
احفظنا ربى يسوع فى حضنك وبارك حياتنا بيدك الامينة 
امين 
​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *صدقنى يا صديقى
> بلرغم من انى مش عضو فعال فى المنتدى وماليش اى لزمة خالص وبلا اهمية
> بس صدقنى هتأثر اوى بكدة وهعاتب ربنا على انة سمح بكدة(دة لو حصل كدة فعلا )
> برغم انى مش ليا فترة كبيرة معاكم الا انى حاسس انى حتة منكم مقدرش استغنى عنها
> ...




مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على المرووووووووووووور الجميل ​


----------



## wawa_smsm (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

أنا لو شوفت الرسالة دى قدامى .. كنت هزعل وهعض أسأل وأستفسر عن السبب.
وبرغم إنى مشاراكاتى قليلة .. بس بجد المنتدى ده سبب بركة ليا.
وأنا هحاول على قد ماأقدر إنى أشارك فى المنتدى بفالعلية أكتر.

وتانى مرة بلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااش تخضنا كده.
ربنا يباركك. ويارب المنتدى يفضل على طول مفتوح دايما ونكون كلنا إخوات, مش مجرد أعضاء وبس.


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



wawa_smsm قال:


> أنا لو شوفت الرسالة دى قدامى .. كنت هزعل وهعض أسأل وأستفسر عن السبب.
> وبرغم إنى مشاراكاتى قليلة .. بس بجد المنتدى ده سبب بركة ليا.
> وأنا هحاول على قد ماأقدر إنى أشارك فى المنتدى بفالعلية أكتر.
> 
> ...



اولا مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووووووووورك 
ثانيا مش هاخضكوا تانى 
ههههههههههههههههه 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## جيلان (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

*يااااااااااااه
بجد وقعت قلبى
انا بجد عرفت انى مقدرش اعيش من غير المنتدى ده
واى خدعة بيعملها الاعضاء فى موضوع المنتدى او ان اى حد من الاعضاء هيمشى بتخضنى بجد
لانى حسيت انى عضوة فى اسرة واحدة تحت اسم المسيح مش مجرد منتدى
وباذن المسيح يفضل منتدانا وكنيستنا واعضاءنا الى الابد 
لاننا كلنا مش نقدر نستغنى عن بعض
موضوع جامد جدا يا كوكو
بس عايز الضرب بالفجع الى عملتهلنا ده*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



جيلان قال:


> *يااااااااااااه
> بجد وقعت قلبى
> انا بجد عرفت انى مقدرش اعيش من غير المنتدى ده
> واى خدعة بيعملها الاعضاء فى موضوع المنتدى او ان اى حد من الاعضاء هيمشى بتخضنى بجد
> ...



مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىى جدا ياجيلان على مروووووووووووورك 
ومافيش ضرب ان شاء الله 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع ياباشا ​


----------



## moonlight_oyn (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

انت نسيت ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها  ولا ايه؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



moonlight_oyn قال:


> انت نسيت ان ابواب الجحيم لن تقوي عليها  ولا ايه؟؟



مش فاهم قصدك 
:wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## muheb (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

لي كد خطتنا يا رجل


----------



## صوت الرب (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*




> ماذا لو أتتك هذه الرسالة ؟


أنا راح أشعر بحزن شديد
بس على فكرة الموضوع جديد و مخيف ههههههههه
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## sameh7610 (2 يوليو 2008)

*موضوع جميل اووووى ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



muheb قال:


> لي كد خطتنا يا رجل


 
هههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياباشا 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



صوت الرب قال:


> أنا راح أشعر بحزن شديد
> بس على فكرة الموضوع جديد و مخيف ههههههههه
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


 
هههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووووووووورك الجميل ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع جميل اووووى ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىى على مروووووووورك ياسامح 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## mariny g a (5 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

بجد انا اتفزعت من العنوان لكن فعلا كلام جميل وعندك حق انا مش متصوره ان منتديات الكنيسه تغلق لانى فعلا اى حاجه بحتاج اعرفها بلاقيها وربنا يبعد عنها عدو الخيييييييييييير اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا mariny 
نورتى الموضوع 
​


----------



## ICE IDG (6 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل بس انا مش قادر احدد صدقنى دة لأنى لسة جديد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فونتالولو (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

_سلام الرب يسوع 
 الموضوع حلو اوي بس يخض يا استاذ كوكو 
الله يسمحك لو كان كده انا كنت موت من الزعل _


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



ba7bk ya jesus قال:


> موضوع جميل بس انا مش قادر احدد صدقنى دة لأنى لسة جديد
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


مرسىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا بحبك يايسوع 
نورت الموضوع 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع _
> _الموضوع حلو اوي بس يخض يا استاذ كوكو _
> _الله يسمحك لو كان كده انا كنت موت من الزعل _


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا فونتالولو 
مش لازم اخضكوا 
لو ماخضتتكوش مابقاش كوكو 
هههههههههههههه
نورتى الموضوع 
​


----------



## Kiril (7 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

ايه يا عم
وقعت قلبنا
منتدي الكنيسة من افضل المنتديات اللي قابلتها
و ازاي جالك قلب تقول انه يتقفل


----------



## dodoz (8 يوليو 2008)

ah ea3m dah anta 7oftne bgd m3 ank 3ndk 52 f3ln ana knt m2sra alftrah alfatt


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> ايه يا عم
> وقعت قلبنا
> منتدي الكنيسة من افضل المنتديات اللي قابلتها
> و ازاي جالك قلب تقول انه يتقفل


 
مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياكيرو 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



dodoz قال:


> ah ea3m dah anta 7oftne bgd m3 ank 3ndk 52 f3ln ana knt m2sra alftrah alfatt


 
thank you 
مرسىىىىىىىى جدا على مرووووووووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## sosana (9 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

موضوع راااااااائع بجد 
ويارب اليوم ده ميجيش خااااااالص طول العمر 
ميرسي يا كوكومان


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياسوسنا  
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

هههههههه جميله اوى يا كوكو الموضوع ده 



وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياكوك 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## milad hanna (10 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

يا اخى حرام عليك العنوان صعب ولاتفكر ابدا بهذه الطريقة لان الرب يسوع يعمل ويضم الى الكنيسة كل الذين يؤمنون باسمه فلنفرح بهذا هل ياترى لاتفرح بعمل الرب ونحزن لانه يوجد من يدخل الى المنتدى ويخرج بدون تعليق فلتتعزى قلوبنا لانه جاء الوقت الذى كنت اتمناه من زمان


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياميلاد هانا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## maro52 (12 يوليو 2008)

بجد موضوع تحفه ميرسي يا كوكو 
فعلا اتخضيت بس مش مشكله واخده علي كده منك 
ميرسي جداااااااااا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## TADO2010 (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

انحنا اكيد هيجى اليوم الى نسيب الكنيسة الارضية

ونصعد لكنيسة الله السمائية

يا رب نكون هناك

الله واعلم هو الى يعرف الغيب


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



maro52 قال:


> بجد موضوع تحفه ميرسي يا كوكو
> فعلا اتخضيت بس مش مشكله واخده علي كده منك
> ميرسي جداااااااااا
> ربنا يباركك


 
هههههههههههه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووورك 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



tado2010 قال:


> انحنا اكيد هيجى اليوم الى نسيب الكنيسة الارضية
> 
> ونصعد لكنيسة الله السمائية
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على مروووووووورك 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (16 يوليو 2008)

طول بالك اخ كوكو


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*







> طول بالك اخ كوكو


مش فاهم 
اطول بالى على ايه ​


----------



## monmooon (24 يوليو 2008)

*حرام عليك خضينتي ياشيخ ربنا يسامحك 
بس كلامك حلو  
بلاش الصدامات دى انا ما استحملش 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

بجد انا اتخضيت خااااااالص لاني بجد لما بسافر او بغيب عن المنتدي ببقي خلاص مضايقة خااااااالص وعموما لو حص كدة كنت هموت لاني بجد المنتدي بالنسبة ليا اسرتي التانية


----------



## dodi lover (25 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى يااا كوكو


وانا اعترف ايضا بأنى اكتسبت الكثير


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



monmooon قال:


> *حرام عليك خضينتي ياشيخ ربنا يسامحك
> بس كلامك حلو
> بلاش الصدامات دى انا ما استحملش
> ربنا يباركك*




مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



marmar2004 قال:


> بجد انا اتخضيت خااااااالص لاني بجد لما بسافر او بغيب عن المنتدي ببقي خلاص مضايقة خااااااالص وعموما لو حص كدة كنت هموت لاني بجد المنتدي بالنسبة ليا اسرتي التانية


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يامرمر 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يااا كوكو
> 
> 
> وانا اعترف ايضا بأنى اكتسبت الكثير


 

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## narges (31 يوليو 2008)

سلام ونعمة بجد انا فرحانة اوى انى سجلت نفس فى المنتدى الجميل دة وبجد ربنا يبارك كل من ساهم فى بناء هذا الصرح العظيم ويحمى كل مسيحى ويشفى البابا من كل اوجاعة انا زعلت بجد لما عرفت ان المنتدى هيقفل هو دة بجد  ولا اية وشكرا ارجو الرد


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

لا مش هايقفل 
وان شاء الله يفضل مفتوح للابد 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا نرجس 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## مينا 188 (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

كل بدايه لها نهايه 
ولكن متى هى بدابه النهايه او نهايه البدايه 
ربى يسوع المسيح هو البدايه والنهايه هو الالف والياء 

لكن لو ده حصل وما نحبش انه يحصل ان تجيلنا رساله باغلاق المنتدى 
لكنه ما هو الا شىء يذكرك بنهايه العالم كله قد تكون نهايه المنتدى بسيطه 
بالنسبه الى نهايه العالم 
ربنا يحفظنا جميعا 
شكررررا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يامينا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## ramy saba (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

ربنا يبعد اليوم دة عننا بس لو حصل بردة مجمعين بين يدين مخلصنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك يا رامى ​وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*بجد حرام عليك انا اول ملاقيت الموضوع خفت 

ولكن كلام عاد لى الحياة مرة اخرى 

شكرااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## veronika (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

*حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك 
ده انا صدقتك و كانت خلاص الدمعه هتفر من عيني
انا مقدرش اتخيل اليوم ده
بس
فكره الموضوع
حلوه اوي
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*




> حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااام عليك
> ده انا صدقتك و كانت خلاص الدمعه هتفر من عيني
> انا مقدرش اتخيل اليوم ده
> بس
> ...


 







مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## كوك (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

_موضوع رائع  اوى يا كوكو _


_بس  طبعا صعب اوى _


_ده احسن حاجه تتعتبر اعد عليه على النت_

_كفايه انك بتستفيد منوووووووو_

_وربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياكوك
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## هبه السماء (20 أغسطس 2008)

لا لا   لا ابدا لا اتصور ان لا اسمع اخبار المنتدئ والعزاء كل ون فيه لقصد اصبحت اخباره جزا مهما من حياتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك ياهبه السماء 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## mariam201097 (26 أغسطس 2008)

دة انا لية ثلاث ايام مدخلتش المنتدى كنت رايح اجن    اللة يسامحك  انا زعلان منك جامد  لانى من يوم ما اشتركت فى المنتدى حسيت انى مسيحى بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 أغسطس 2008)

يارب تكون ديما سعيد فى بيتك التانى وكنيستك الالكترونيه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على مرووووووووورك 
ومشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## samy adl (28 أغسطس 2008)

بصرحه اهنيك على اختيارك لعنوان الموضوع 
عرفت بالفعل توقع قلبى بهذا العنوان
بجد موضوع جميل 
بس فعلا انا مقدرش على اليوم ده
لانى بجد بجد بحب المنتدى ده جدا جدا 
واتمنا من الرب ان يرعاه ويباركه ويبارك جميع مشرفيه وادارته واعضائه​


----------



## missorang2006 (28 أغسطس 2008)

*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بهنيك من كل قلبي على الموضوع الرائع والمؤثر كتير 
ومعك حق!!!!!!!​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

samy adl قال:


> بصرحه اهنيك على اختيارك لعنوان الموضوع​
> عرفت بالفعل توقع قلبى بهذا العنوان
> بجد موضوع جميل
> بس فعلا انا مقدرش على اليوم ده
> ...


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك ياسامى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو بهنيك من كل قلبي على الموضوع الرائع والمؤثر كتير ​*
> 
> 
> *ومعك حق!!!!!!!*​


 
مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك ياباشا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## bnt elra3y (29 أغسطس 2008)

حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا م عليك ياشيخ وقعت قلبى  
انت عارف انى مش رضيت اكمل قراية باقى الكلام 
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا مينفعش يتقفل ايه هى سايبه ده احنا نعمل للمنتدى نفسه مظاهرة عشان ميتقفلش 
على فكرة بقي انا مش مهم عندى انا قدمت ولا مش قدمت حاجة فى المنتدى بس صدقنى انا ببقي مرتاحة وانا هنا وببقي عارفة ان ربنا باعتلى صوته وكلامه من عندكم دى كفاية ..... المنتدى ده صوت ربنا لكل انسان كل يوم علشان تبقي عارف انا بتعلم منه كل يوم حاجة بجد  
وبعدين عارف لو فكرت مجرد فكرة بقي انك تعمل فينا المقلب ده تانى مش عارفة احنا ممكن نعمل فيك ايه


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أغسطس 2008)

bnt elra3y قال:


> حرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا م عليك ياشيخ وقعت قلبى
> انت عارف انى مش رضيت اكمل قراية باقى الكلام
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا طبعا مينفعش يتقفل ايه هى سايبه ده احنا نعمل للمنتدى نفسه مظاهرة عشان ميتقفلش
> على فكرة بقي انا مش مهم عندى انا قدمت ولا مش قدمت حاجة فى المنتدى بس صدقنى انا ببقي مرتاحة وانا هنا وببقي عارفة ان ربنا باعتلى صوته وكلامه من عندكم دى كفاية ..... المنتدى ده صوت ربنا لكل انسان كل يوم علشان تبقي عارف انا بتعلم منه كل يوم حاجة بجد
> وبعدين عارف لو فكرت مجرد فكرة بقي انك تعمل فينا المقلب ده تانى مش عارفة احنا ممكن نعمل فيك ايه


 

حاضر ياباشا هبقى اجيب مقالب غير كده 
مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك يابنت الراعى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يسمحك يا شيخ
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور​_


:t9: وقعت قلبي الله يسامحك


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على مروووورك ياانطونيوس 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (2 سبتمبر 2008)

لا بجد خضيتنى يا كوكو ربنا يسامحك انا بامانة زعلت خالص ونفسى المنتدى دا يستمر للابد


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

بأذن يسوع هيستمر الى الابد 
مرسىىىىىىىى على مروووورك ياخاطى ونادم 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم الخضه دى يا كوكو يعنى
لا صعب بجد  لما قريت الموضوع وتخيلته انا متمناش اليوم الى اقول فيه وداع للمنتدى انه يجى ابدا*​


----------



## gorg_star (21 ديسمبر 2008)

العنوان صعب اووى 

موضوع روعة و عندك حق فى كل كلمة

شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood play


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالازم الخضه دى يا كوكو يعنى*​
> 
> *لا صعب بجد لما قريت الموضوع وتخيلته انا متمناش اليوم الى اقول فيه وداع للمنتدى انه يجى ابدا*​


 
بأذن يسوع مايتقفلش ابدا 

ميررررررسى على مروووورك يا سويتى 

والف سلامه من الخضه :t30:

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

gorg_star قال:


> العنوان صعب اووى
> 
> موضوع روعة و عندك حق فى كل كلمة
> 
> شكرا ليك ربنا يباركك


 

ميررررسى على مرووورك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## monygirl (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لية كدة بس ياكوكو 
وقعت قلبى انا كان فاضل شوية وحاعيط .
ميرسىى على الموضوع المرعب


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood play


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا بهاء ​ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## manshy10000 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

اقولك اقفلوا بقى عشان نشوف أكل عيشنا

انا اه عضو مبتدىء

لكن انا فى المنتدى ده من سنة

ومشاركاتى قليلة لان ببقى فى الشغل معظم الاوقات

ومع ذلك اتصدمت لما شوفت موضوعك

روح  منك لله

هههههههه

شكرا اوى يا كوكو يا لذيذ


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لية كدة بس ياكوكو
> وقعت قلبى انا كان فاضل شوية وحاعيط .
> ميرسىى على الموضوع المرعب http://www.arabchurch.com/upload


 

هههههههههههههه

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 

ميررسى على مروورك يا مونى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## max mike (22 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا كوكو بس حرام عليك انا اتخضيت لما قريت اسم الموضوع

بأذن المسيح المنتدى هيفضل على طول وفيش حاجة هتقف قصاده


----------



## +pepo+ (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يسمحك وقعت قلبى ومش لقيه بضورعليه يبكن تلقيه معايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 برضه كد يامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان 
وعلى العموم مرســــــــــــــــــــــــى اوى موضوع ممتاز​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يخلينا لبعض


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

manshy10000 قال:


> اقولك اقفلوا بقى عشان نشوف أكل عيشنا
> 
> انا اه عضو مبتدىء
> 
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا 

​ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## ohh (22 ديسمبر 2008)

:heat: اه !!!!!!!!!  


انتا وقعت قلبى يمكن انا اه جديد فى  المنتدى لاكن انا بحب المنتدى ده جدا  ا ا ا ا ا ا ا


ومقدرش على اليوم اللى ابعد فيه عن المنتدى


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة انا جديدة على المنتدى ولم اتعرف على الكثير منكم

ولكن مع الايام رح اتعرف عليكم

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## احمس (23 ديسمبر 2008)

انا لسه جديد هنا بقالي كام يوم بس بصراحه منتدي جميل جدا و مفيد جدا ربنا يباركك يا كوكو علي مواضيعك الحلوه بس بلاش تخوفنا تاني لنصدق هههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مايكل مايك قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كوكو بس حرام عليك انا اتخضيت لما قريت اسم الموضوع
> 
> بأذن المسيح المنتدى هيفضل على طول وفيش حاجة هتقف قصاده


 
بأذن يسوع يا مايكل 

ميرررررسى على مرورك ياباشا

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

+pepo+ قال:


> الله يسمحك وقعت قلبى ومش لقيه بضورعليه يبكن تلقيه معايه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> برضه كد يامــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــان
> 
> وعلى العموم مرســــــــــــــــــــــــى اوى موضوع ممتاز​


ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالا

مش معايا 

ميرررررررسى على مرووورك ياباشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يخلينا لبعض


 

بأذن يسوع 

ميررررسى على مروورك يا ملكه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*وقعت قلبي يا شيخ*
*الله يسامحك يا كوكو مان*

*بس بجد موضوع هايل واعطاني دفع حتى ما كنش مقصرة تجاه منتدى ولا الاصدقاء المتواجدين ابداااااااا*


*فكرة هايلة ويارب ما شوفش اليوم الاسود ده*​ 
*تستاهل خمس نجوم يا واد يا حدق*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ohh قال:


> :heat: اه !!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> انتا وقعت قلبى يمكن انا اه جديد فى المنتدى لاكن انا بحب المنتدى ده جدا ا ا ا ا ا ا ا
> ...


 

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا باشا ​ 
وعلى كلامتك الجميله 
​ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> بصراحة انا جديدة على المنتدى ولم اتعرف على الكثير منكم
> 
> ولكن مع الايام رح اتعرف عليكم
> 
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


 

اهلا بيكى يا اميره معانا فى المنتدى 

ميرررررسى على مروورك

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 ديسمبر 2008)

احمس قال:


> انا لسه جديد هنا بقالي كام يوم بس بصراحه منتدي جميل جدا و مفيد جدا ربنا يباركك يا كوكو علي مواضيعك الحلوه بس بلاش تخوفنا تاني لنصدق هههههههههههههه


 

اهلا بيك معانا يا احمس 

حاضر مش هخوفكم تانى :smil16:

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا احمس 
​ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

يا ريت كلنا نفهم الكلام لان المنتدي حتي لو بندخلة من التسليه اكيد كل واحد بستفاد بحاجة بسيطة حتي لو كانت صورة صغيرة
بجد موضع اكثر من رائع


----------



## farou2 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه إلى الأبد,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



سلمت اناملك وبوركت محبتك وشكرا لك كل عام وانت بخير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> *وقعت قلبي يا شيخ*
> 
> *الله يسامحك يا كوكو مان*​
> *بس بجد موضوع هايل واعطاني دفع حتى ما كنش مقصرة تجاه منتدى ولا الاصدقاء المتواجدين ابداااااااا*​
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورا 

وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 ديسمبر 2008)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يا ريت كلنا نفهم الكلام لان المنتدي حتي لو بندخلة من التسليه اكيد كل واحد بستفاد بحاجة بسيطة حتي لو كانت صورة صغيرة
> بجد موضع اكثر من رائع


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ابو كف 

وعلى كلامك الجميل 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2008)

farou2 قال:


> سلمت اناملك وبوركت محبتك وشكرا لك كل عام وانت بخير​


 
ميرررررررسى على مرووورك وتعليقك المميز 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## لوقا عادل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

_ربنا يسامحك_
_بأمانة كنت ......._
_مش عارف اقولك اية_
_ربنا يسامحك_​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ليه كدا بس يا كوكو تخوفنا وتوقع قلبنا 
دا احنا اخواتك 
بعد الشر على المنتدى يعنى الحزن يموتنا 
بس مش هانسكت وهانرجعه تانى هههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (31 ديسمبر 2008)




----------



## mimi gamil (31 ديسمبر 2008)

حرام عليك بجد انا اتخضيت بجد وقولت مستحيل واكيد طبعا انا لو جتلي رسالة وقالي ان خلاص يعني.... انا هزعل اوووي اوووي لاني اتعلقت بالمنتدي اووي وميرسي علي موضوعك وانت فعلا عندك حق ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوضك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 ديسمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> _ربنا يسامحك_
> 
> _بأمانة كنت ......._
> _مش عارف اقولك اية_
> ...


 
معلش يا لوقا 

سماح المرادى 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> ليه كدا بس يا كوكو تخوفنا وتوقع قلبنا
> دا احنا اخواتك
> بعد الشر على المنتدى يعنى الحزن يموتنا
> بس مش هانسكت وهانرجعه تانى هههههههههه


 
بأذن المسيح ماتقفلش ابدا 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا توتا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## الوداعة (1 يناير 2009)

*بجد حرام عليك ، ليه كده ؟  هو إحنا عملنا فيك حاجه ؟ 
بصراحة ههههههههههه هو عنوان يغض أوى ، 
يا كوكو ربنا يسامحك سيبت ركبى ووقعت قلبى ،
المنتدى ده أجمل و احلى منتدى فى حباتى بأكملها ،
أتعرفت فيه على ناس زى الماس ، مش هتتعوض ،
مهنى كلامك يوم ما يحصل كده و تظهر الرسالة اللى بتقول عليها ممكن يحصل حاجة من الاتنين 
1- هجنن أو ممكن 
2- اموت . 
يا عالم و قتها إيه اللى هيحصل ؟!!!!!!!!!!!
 يباركك و يقويك 
و كل عام و منتدانا يفضل عظيم و شامخ على الكل و راية عالية  ترفرف بأسم المسيح عالياً فى أرجاء المسكونة ،
موضوع جميل أوى يا كوكو .














*




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


>


 
ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا كليمو 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

mimi gamil قال:


> حرام عليك بجد انا اتخضيت بجد وقولت مستحيل واكيد طبعا انا لو جتلي رسالة وقالي ان خلاص يعني.... انا هزعل اوووي اوووي لاني اتعلقت بالمنتدي اووي وميرسي علي موضوعك وانت فعلا عندك حق ميرسي ليك وربنا يعوضك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ميمى ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 يناير 2009)

الوداعة قال:


> *بجد حرام عليك ، ليه كده ؟ هو إحنا عملنا فيك حاجه ؟ *
> 
> *بصراحة ههههههههههه هو عنوان يغض أوى ، *
> *يا كوكو ربنا يسامحك سيبت ركبى ووقعت قلبى ،*
> ...


 
ميرررررسى على مروووورك يا الوداعه 

وعلى كلامك الاكثر من رااااااااائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## DEEPLY (2 يناير 2009)

[/font/]*برغم ان عمري ما شاركت بالمنتدى لظروف بيتي واولادي لكن فعلا قلبي وقع لما قريت ان المنتدى ح يقفل.
تأكد ايها المشرف الامين انك كالراعي تقدم كلمة الله وهي لا ترجع فارغة ابدا فانت لا تعلم مقدار ما يعني هذا المنتدى لي وكم مس حياتي بالمواضيع الجميلة التي طالما ابحث عنها ودوما اجدها هنا ومتأكدة انه كذلك مع كثيرين غيري ممن يلمسهم الله في حياتهم وان كانوا خفيين.
فاعمل وقدم وتأكد ان الله يبارك عمل الامين وان كنت لا ترى الثمر ولكن تأكد انه موجود.

اشعياء 55:11  هكذا تكون كلمتي التي تخرج من فمي.لا ترجع اليّ فارغة بل تعمل ما سررت به وتنجح فيما ارسلتها له

ها اول مشاركة مني اقول بها فقط اني +++احب يسوع+++ فهو مستحق كل الحب والسجود والتسبيح الهي الحبيب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLa0o4eGn4U

*.


----------



## zama (2 يناير 2009)

ربنا يحفظ المنتدى من كل شر


----------



## راشي (2 يناير 2009)

*ايــــــــة الخضة دى يا كوكو*
*كدة انا بجد اتخضيت بقي ابقي لسة داخلة وتقولي المنتدي هيقفل*
*اية هي اذ حضرت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكة ههههههههههه*​*بس بجد موضوع فعلا جميل ومعاك حق في كل كلمة في بس ممكن يكون في ناس عندها ظروف .*
*عموما انت خضتني بجد يالا ربنا يبارك وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## amera morad (2 يناير 2009)

لا حرام بجد 
انا اول يوم ليا وما صدقت لقيت موقع جميل قوي كدة 
بجد كنت هزعل جدا لو العنوان دة كان صح
مش هيتقفل ابدا ابدا ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

deeply قال:


> [/font/]*برغم ان عمري ما شاركت بالمنتدى لظروف بيتي واولادي لكن فعلا قلبي وقع لما قريت ان المنتدى ح يقفل.*
> *تأكد ايها المشرف الامين انك كالراعي تقدم كلمة الله وهي لا ترجع فارغة ابدا فانت لا تعلم مقدار ما يعني هذا المنتدى لي وكم مس حياتي بالمواضيع الجميلة التي طالما ابحث عنها ودوما اجدها هنا ومتأكدة انه كذلك مع كثيرين غيري ممن يلمسهم الله في حياتهم وان كانوا خفيين.*
> *فاعمل وقدم وتأكد ان الله يبارك عمل الامين وان كنت لا ترى الثمر ولكن تأكد انه موجود.*
> 
> ...


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك 

ومشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> ربنا يحفظ المنتدى من كل شر


 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

راشي قال:


> *ايــــــــة الخضة دى يا كوكو*
> 
> *كدة انا بجد اتخضيت بقي ابقي لسة داخلة وتقولي المنتدي هيقفل*
> *اية هي اذ حضرت الشياطين ذهبت الملائكة ههههههههههه*​*بس بجد موضوع فعلا جميل ومعاك حق في كل كلمة في بس ممكن يكون في ناس عندها ظروف .*
> ...


 
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا راشى  

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يناير 2009)

amera morad قال:


> لا حرام بجد
> انا اول يوم ليا وما صدقت لقيت موقع جميل قوي كدة
> بجد كنت هزعل جدا لو العنوان دة كان صح
> مش هيتقفل ابدا ابدا ابدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا أميره ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## سامح فوكيه نجيب (3 يناير 2009)

صدقنى أنا من فتره صغيرة فى المنتدى لكنى أصدمت وأفتكرت بجد   احنا ماصدقنا أن فى منتدى خاص لينا الخيال حلو  اه لكن مش للدجة اللى تزعل


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سامح 

ومشاركتك الجميله ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tena_tntn (4 يناير 2009)

الموضوع جميل ولكن 
لااحب اليوم ده


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووورك ياتينا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## متيكو (4 يناير 2009)

بالنسبة الي ححزن كثثثثثير لآن انا من افتح النت افتح صفحت منتى الكنيسة صار مثل بيت الثاني الله لابقدر انه ينسد


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يناير 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا متيكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## samer seif (10 يناير 2009)

*رد: رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

*مين عندة قلب وقادر يقول كدة ربنا يسامحة ويهدية*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يناير 2009)

طيب أقرأ الموضوع وانت تفهم 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا سمير  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه إلى الأبد,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حرام عليك يا كوكو مان وقعت قلبى على المنتدى وعلى اصدقائى يا رب يعيش المنتدى لحد يوم
القيامه وميييييرسييييييى كتير على الموضوع التحفه ده:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (3 يوليو 2009)

ماشى يا كوكو مردودة انا اتخضيت قولت دى مصيبة  هههههههه


----------



## girgis2 (3 يوليو 2009)

*ليه كدة بس يا مان*

*المنتدى ده رائع بجد وانا بستفيد منه كتييير*

*وهزعل جدااا لو حصله مشكلة*

*ربنا ما يرضى*​


----------



## ponponayah (3 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حراااااااااااااااام عليك
بجد خضتنى 
بس بجد كلامك صح
ميرسى جداااااااا يا كوكو على الموضوع الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 يوليو 2009)

يا رجل ايه الكلام انا خفت انا بفتح الكمبيوتر وافضل فاتح المتندي طول ما انا موجود

علي عموم ميرسي علي الرعب ده ههههههههههههههههههههههه


ربنا يباركك

سلام المسيح:Love_Letter_Open::Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## megaman (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل جدا ...
وحقيقى أنا وصلتنى رسالة خاصة من الموضوع لأنى مشترك من حوالى سنتين ولكن بلا أدنى فائدة فقط الدخول والحصول على ما أريد ثم الخروج سريعا...
أنا أسف على عدم مشاركتى وأنانيتى...أرجوكم سامحونى وأذكرونى فى صلواتكم...
أخوكم جورج


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> حرام عليك يا كوكو مان وقعت قلبى على المنتدى وعلى اصدقائى يا رب يعيش المنتدى لحد يوم
> القيامه وميييييرسييييييى كتير على الموضوع التحفه ده:love_letter_open:


 
بعد الشر 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دودو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ماشى يا كوكو مردودة انا اتخضيت قولت دى مصيبة هههههههه


 
تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مرموره  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *ليه كدة بس يا مان*​
> 
> *المنتدى ده رائع بجد وانا بستفيد منه كتييير*​
> *وهزعل جدااا لو حصله مشكلة*​
> ...


 
كلنا بنتمنى كل خير للمنتدى 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جرجس  

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *حراااااااااااااااام عليك*
> *بجد خضتنى *
> *بس بجد كلامك صح*
> ...


 
معلش :t30:

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بونبونايه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> يا رجل ايه الكلام انا خفت انا بفتح الكمبيوتر وافضل فاتح المتندي طول ما انا موجود
> 
> علي عموم ميرسي علي الرعب ده ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا كيرلس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

megaman قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل جدا ...
> وحقيقى أنا وصلتنى رسالة خاصة من الموضوع لأنى مشترك من حوالى سنتين ولكن بلا أدنى فائدة فقط الدخول والحصول على ما أريد ثم الخروج سريعا...
> أنا أسف على عدم مشاركتى وأنانيتى...أرجوكم سامحونى وأذكرونى فى صلواتكم...
> أخوكم جورج


 
ربنا معاك يا جورج 

وبتمنى نراك فيما بعد 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## suzanne (3 يوليو 2009)

:


----------



## suzanne (3 يوليو 2009)

انا لسة باقول باسم الاب    تقولى سوف تغلق......


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بيكى معانا فى المنتدى 

وانشاط الله تكونى مبسوطه 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## white rose (3 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه إلى الأبد,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*موضوع صدمة يا كوكو

كيف قلك شو حسيت لما قريت الموضوع ما بعرف


بس عن جد عنجد وقعتلي قلبي مو للأرض .... اي وصل لتحت الأرض كمان

انا بحس انو ادمنت عالمنتدى و عليكن 


ادعي لربي انو يحفظ منتدانا الرائع و كل الأعضاء و المشرفين و الكل الكل



 والله يسامحك يا كوكو ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 يوليو 2009)

تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها 

هههههههههههههههههه 

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Boutros Popos (4 يوليو 2009)

:36_1_4::36_1_4:

يسلام عليك يا كوكو لما بتبدع 
بتبهدل
ياراجل بئه فى حد ممكن يستغنى عن المنتدى انا اه عضو جديد
و عدد مشاركاتى لسه قليل و عدد قليل الى يعرفنى هنا
و زمن وجودى هنا قليل
بس بجد اندمجت معاكم اوى و انا فعلا مبسوط و بجد بستفيد جدا و بتعرف على شخصيات جديدة
و ده يزدنى شرف
ميرسى ليك كوكو :36_3_9::36_3_9:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا بطرس ​
وانت بجد شخصيه جميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عادل غطاس (4 يوليو 2009)

مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
                    دة     يحصل


----------



## وطني (4 يوليو 2009)

[*size="5"]بجد انا اتخضيت جاااااااامد وحسيت بألم في جسمي وانا بفتح صفحه الموضوع وقلت خلاص القيامه هتقوم [/size]وراحت بي الظنون والافكاروالقصص الخياليه في غلق المنتدي وقصص دارت في دماغي ونتأئج متعدده فكرت فيها وكل ده في الخمس ثواني مده تحميل الصفحه يالهووووووووي علي شعورربنا ما تجعل الصفحه دي في وشحي تاني *


----------



## وطني (4 يوليو 2009)

ايهاب روماني قال:


> [*size="5"]بجد انا اتخضيت جاااااااامد وحسيت بألم في جسمي وانا بفتح صفحه الموضوع وقلت خلاص القيامه هتقوم [/size]وراحت بي الظنون والافكاروالقصص الخياليه في غلق المنتدي وقصص دارت في دماغي ونتأئج متعدده فكرت فيها وكل ده في الخمس ثواني مده تحميل الصفحه يالهووووووووي علي شعورربنا ما تجعل الصفحه دي في وشحي تاني *


ء


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يوليو 2009)

عادل غطاس قال:


> مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> دة يحصل


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا عادل

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## صلاح صدقى (4 يوليو 2009)

حرام عليك بجد هذا الخبر لأن نهاية المنتدى يعتبر نهاية الحب والصداقة ونهايتى مع عالم النت انا بحبكم جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kokie (4 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مروووركم يا اخوتى

ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2009)

*موضوعك كتير حلو يا كوكو 
مميز دائمااااااااااااا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا رنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## د/ماريان صبرى (5 يوليو 2009)

*رد: رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

ياخى خضتنى بجد
انا مش عاوزه اقولك أد ايه انا اتعلقت بالمنتدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا دكتور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على الموضوع الرائع
وربنا يديم منتدى الكنيسة مفتوحا وزاخرا
بأجمل اعضاء وادارة ودائما عامرا بالمحبة والمشاركات الايجابية
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا وليم ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jojo_angelic (5 يوليو 2009)

وقعت قلبـي يا kokoman حــــــــــــــــررررررررررررام عليــــــك
أنا احبكـم وفرحتي الوحيدة هي عندما اتصفح هذا المنتدى العزيز على قلبي،
كلكم غالين علينا انتم اهلي ياأغلــى الناس.


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جوجو 

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ayman adwar (6 يوليو 2009)

بجد موضوع حلو
بس فعلا انا مقدرش على اليوم ده
لانى بجد بحب المنتدى جدا
و كل اعضائه غالين عليا


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا أيمن 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2009)

بصراحة أنا ما بقدر أتخيل المنتدى الحلو من دونكم جميعاً ، وأنت بالأخص يا كوكو لأنك مميز ورائع ، وأنا أحبك كثيراً، 
وتمنياتي أن يظل المنتدى علامة بارزة في سماء الايمان ، واعلاء صوت الحق ، ونور يضيء الدرب ، وخدامه كسهام بيد جبار ...أحبكم جميعاً...​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جورجينا ​

وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (7 يوليو 2009)

*يا رجل وقعت قلبي
الله يسامحك و يباركك
ان شاء الله بيقى منتدانا الغالي بالمقدمه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا جريس 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ellordpepo (9 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااا          على التنبيه الجميل دى رغم انى ماليش مشاركات خالص ف المنتدى دى ولا اعرف اى حد فيه لكن كفايه عليا انى عارف ان كل شى ع المنتدى دى جميل و هزعل جدا لو كان بكره هو اخر يوم فى عمر المنتدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 

وعلى كلامك الجميل



ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (11 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يسمحك يا كوكو
انا في اليوم اللي حودع المنتدى يمكن اعمل حاجة في نفسي لانكو اعضاء عزيزين علية اوووووووووي
ومش ممكن في يوم من الايام اسيبكم
ربنا يخليكو ليا يا رب

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع يا كوكو
وكلامك صح 100%


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الملكه​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 يوليو 2009)

كده يا حبيبي!!!!!!!

طب تعال امسح الدمعة من عيون أخوك الياس

ربنا يسامحك.......


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2009)

سورى ياباشا

ميرررسى على مرورك يا الياس

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## soochy (21 يوليو 2009)

*kokoman :*
_*اولا ربنا يسامحك لأنك خضيتنا
ثانيا ربنا يعوضك لأنك نبهتنا لأهمية المشاركة و العطاء فى المنتدى
ثالثا ربنا يثمر فى خدمتك ثلاثين و ستين و مائة
رابعا انا جايز اكون عضو جديد فى المنتدى و مش عندى مشاركات كتير و جايز ان اصلا دخولى المنتدى قليل و جايز كمان معرفش ناس فى المنتدى زى اخواتى اللى كتبوا الكلام ده فوق
لكن الأكيد ان المنتدى بيعجبنى فيه حاجات كتير
بيعجبنى نظامه 
بيعجبنى اسلوب خدمته
بيعجبنى كمان الاشراف الحقيقى ع المنتدى لأن مفيش موضوع واحد بس حصل انى شاركت بيه الا و لقيت مشرفين المنتدى دخلوا سايبين توقيع عليه علامة اشرافهم الفعلية و متابعتهم لكل ما يكتب و محاولة التشجيع طبعا حتى لو مكانش الموضوع عاجبهم بس دايما بيخلونى أحس ان فى حد هيشوف الكلام ده و اذا كانت امانتى الشخصية مش كافية انها تخلينى انشر ما يفيد الجميع فعلى الأقل أكيد فيه مشرفين ممكن يشوفوه و بيقوموا بدور الرقيب و المشجع فى نفس الوقت
المشرفين هم بمثابة الضمير الناطق اذا أبت ضمائرنا أن تصرخ فى وجداننا بالحق
أشكركم و ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم و يثمر فى خدمتكم*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم ​ 
وعلى مشاركتك الاكثر من رائعه

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويكون معاك​


----------



## *koki* (28 يوليو 2009)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
روح بقى اعترف انا هسيبلك فرصة
what are you say i will kill you now


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Coptic+ (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع رائع و مؤثر جدا
بس ياريت متعملش كده تاني لان علي الرغم من اني عضو جديد لان حسيت فعلا اني زعلان لو ده حصل
شكرا علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يوليو 2009)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ماجد​ 
واهلا بيك معانا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حنا123456 (4 أغسطس 2009)

يا عم يا ريت يتقفل ده انا كل لما ادخل هنا الاقيكم بتدعوا لدينكم على حساب دين تانى ربنا يهدى *انتو بتتكلموا هنا بمزاجكم بتجيبو اى ايه من القرأن وتفسروها على مزاجكم ده أنا بسمع هنا حاجات على الإسلام عمرها ما كانت موجودة اسماء لربنا احنا اصلا مش بنقولها وتيجو انتو وتقولو المسلمين بيقولو كذ وكذا وده عمره ما بيحصل ومضوع تانى يقولك رب القرأن يحلل الخمر من الذى يرضى الخمر على عباده ده الخمر كان موجود قبل الإسلام               راجعو أقوال العلماء والمناظرات بين الأقباط وال مسلمين وشوفه ايه اللى بيقال بصحيح مش اى حد ييجى كده ويفضل يترجم على مزاجه انا مرة اتكلمت مع واحد فضل يقولى عندكم كذا وكذا على حاجات مش موجودة اصلا فى الإسلام بس هو فاهم كده من تعاليمكم له              اللهم ارنا الحق حقا وارزقنا اتباعه   ارجو من المشرف ان لا يطردنى خارج المنتدى   ذى ما فعل سابقا قالى انتا مطرود تقريبا كان 5 شهور وربنا


----------



## Twin (4 أغسطس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخ مسلم*


حنا123456 قال:


> *ارجو من المشرف ان لا يطردنى خارج المنتدى* ذى ما فعل سابقا قالى انتا مطرود تقريبا كان 5 شهور وربنا


 
*ما دمت تخشي الطرد فلماذا تخطئ*
*لك مطلق الحرية في التعبير دون أن تؤذي غيرك *
*ولكن ليس لك الحق في أن تخادع غيرك *​ 
*فأنت أحمد أو محمد بس عمرك ما هتكون حنا*
*دة خداع وكذب وتلفيق ودية خطية *
*يعني كدة أنت بتغلط في حقك وحقنا *
*وحق دينك ال أنت بتستعر تعلنه في اسمك :smi411:*
*أنا بفضل تطلب من المشرف تغير أسمك لأسم يدل علي شخصيتك*
*بلاش اللعب بالألفاظ والأسفاف الذائد *

*بقولك هعطيك أنذار بس للتذكار *​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## first (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*

موضوع مشجع لجميع الاعضاء من اجل المشاركة في هالمنتدى الرائع... الرب يبارك الجميع ولنعلي اسمه معاً...


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: رد على: سوف تغلق منتديات الكنيسه اللى الابد*



first قال:


> موضوع مشجع لجميع الاعضاء من اجل المشاركة في هالمنتدى الرائع... الرب يبارك الجميع ولنعلي اسمه معاً...


 
ميررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (5 أغسطس 2009)

*فعلا الله يسمحك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فندم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حنا123456 (5 أغسطس 2009)

أولا يا twin انا قلت ان ده اسم مستعار يعنى لا يعنى لى اى اهمية وثانيا انا لم أشارك اى مشاركة وأخادع غيرى على انى قبطى طبعا مش ممكن تحصل منى وثالثا انا انطردت قبل كده مش علشان قدمت اساءة لحد ده علشان كلامى مش عجب المشرف طردنى على مزاجه يعنى وأخيرا أنتا مش رديت على موضوعى وجاى تتكلم على اسمى بس هو ده اللى لفت نظرك راجع موضوعى وكلمنى انتا وغيرك


----------



## samosa (8 أغسطس 2009)

كوكو
تنبية يشد 
انا  قلت انا دخلتى وحشة على المنتدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

لا يا فندم ازاى 
انت منورنا 
اهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى ونتمنى لك قضاء وقت سعيد معانا
ميرررسى على مروورك يافندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## samosa (8 أغسطس 2009)

سامو 
وربنا يباركك اخى الفاضل


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا بيك سامو​


----------



## بكلوج (21 أغسطس 2009)

ايه الكلام ده بجد موضوع رائع بس وقعت قلبى لو ده حصل بالنسبالى ذى الموت تماما


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرررسى على مروورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## maroo maroo (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسى على الموضوع وربنا يباركك  انا لسة جديدة فى المنتدى بس بجد انا استفدت منة كتير وبجد هو منتدى رائع وانا بجد فعلا هاديق موت لو فى يوم فتحت وملتهوش  ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أغسطس 2009)

بأذن المسيح هيكون مفتوح إلى الابد
ميررررسى على مروووورك يافندم
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## عراقية للموت (9 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يسمحك على هذا كلم وكعت كلبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 سبتمبر 2009)

سورى
ميررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Maria Salib (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ما اقدرش
انا ممكن اجنن او اموت فيها
انتم املى
بلاش الهزار ده الله يخليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

حاضر 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا سالى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

_ مشكووووور جدا


_​





​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرووورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## bnt yaso3 (22 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يسامحك على العنوان ويكافأك على الموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مرورك يا بنت يسوع 
وعلى مشاركتك الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## sollytwins (23 سبتمبر 2009)

انتو بتتكلمو جد ولا ده ايه انا واحد من لناس لا اتخيل عدم وجود المنتدي يبقي مفيش نت


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ادخلى اول مشاركه فى الموضوع ​


----------

